# My does due in Feb.



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My 4 does are due next month so I suppose I'll start this years thread 








Babs is due around Feb 17







Also due about that time Curl







My Mini Mancha, Tallula, due at the end of Feb







And my sweetie, Cricket ...not really sure what day


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Babs sure turned into a powerhouse, who are they bred to? Happy kidding!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Babs is indeed a force to be reckoned with. I think I feed these girls too much


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice looking girls! Babs is very pretty, I love the color of her head, it looks like someone ran out of paint


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They all look great! I especially like Babs!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Babs is GORGEOUS! And the back-ends of your other three girls are also very pretty! 

What kind of buck(s?) are they bred to?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I just love Babs. If I did %'s I'd have a whole herd with ears like that.  Nancy, she came from you, right? She looks like one of your's.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good eye Victoria.
Oh she looks great & she's not fat just big. Baby Babs for Heidi.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Babs looks like she's dropped...?






and Curl is building a pretty nice udder! Too bad I don't have a date on Curl . And Babs is either due right now or in a few more weeks.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Here are my two girls who are closest. They are going to race this year... But both have a little more time. Still have ligs but we get closer every day!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

so exciting! What kind of buck are they bred to? Hoping for anything in particular?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow look at that huge udder! These does are amazing, I just don't know how they truck those huge udders around lol  
I can't wait to see what they have!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

These two girls are both bred to Stormagedon







That's the big guy.
My other two smaller does are bred to the little guy in front, Dempsey. (Mini-Mancha)
And I'd love to see some flashy spots!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

milk and honey said:


> These two girls are both bred to Stormagedon
> View attachment 103609
> 
> That's the big guy.
> ...


The size difference cracks me up! Both gorgeous!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well the little guy was a youngster at that time


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

. Babs has dropped some, showing mucous and otherwise acting normal. I gave her permission to kid outside since it's such a lovely warm day


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Moved Babs into the maternity ward for the night...just in case


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Today Cricket seems the closest... Udder pretty full and acting a bit different...?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Udder is very full! She looks great


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

You could almost pop that with a pin!

Good luck!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep... She got down to business while I ate dinner. Came back out and she had a buck and a doe on the ground!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

this is momma and...






this little mini Mancha was supposed to be the papa. 
But if you look at the long ears on both of the babies I'm gonna say that When Stormy jumped the fence, he got there first


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Lol yep another buck definitely sired these. Not a lamancha. Lol congrats on the cute kiddies.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Whoops! Well, they are adorable and healthy none-the-less! Which is the buckling and which is the doeling? Congrats! Still waiting on three more does to kid right?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Jet black doeling...so cute!


----------

